# when are the kings moving in the bays



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

not sure if its late september or earlier


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

give it 2 weeks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

They're already here. I saw one sky in some Menhaden going over the 3 mile just the other day.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

ive always used menhaden and hardtails .... is it better to use a stinger rig or single (treble or circle)with cigar minnows


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw two 20 pounders a t Bob Sikes today. NO JOKE.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, another confirmation. 



Use LYs.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah they are. trolls a strech around anyof the bridges pickens or the end of palafox


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this a fact. I have never fished up there for Kings. Always just offshore. Hasn't been very productive here lately though.:banghead:banghead:banghead So just go and troll along the bridge huh?:doh:doh:doh Any particular time of day or they been hitting all day?


----------

